# Hungry or greedy?



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How do you tell the difference. Whatever I'm feeding Betty at the time,whether raw or kibble Betty will clear her bowl in three seconds flat then spends the next 5 mins pushing the bowl around the floor as if looking for more. I always stick to the recommended guidelines but am sometimes worried she is permanently hungry. She seems about the right build and certainly the vet has not commented either way on her weight so guess it's ok??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think this is a really positive thing Colin, as we all know cockapoos can be fussy eaters, so Betty is enjoying her food and she is a good size   

Is she on her holiday yet? Are you missing her? Shall I send Honey around? xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Betty looks fine weight wise to me.  

Both of mine would eat more if you put it down and they both lick each others bowls out after a meal.

You could try and give her a wee bit more to see if it does stop this? bit of trial and error. Or because she is eating quickly slow down her eating pace by feeding her food in one of those slow feeders?

Or maybe give her something less fattening like some carrot after just to see if it takes the edge off if you suspect she is still hungry.

The amounts given are just guidelines - so don't feel you have to stick rigidly to them, if you are concerned she may still be hungry.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I think this is a really positive thing Colin, as we all know cockapoos can be fussy eaters, so Betty is enjoying her food and she is a good size
> 
> Is she on her holiday yet? Are you missing her? Shall I send Honey around? xxx


Yes, it's one problem I don't have with Betty

Holiday starts next weekend...so making the most of her over Easter ( 10 mile walks every day) I know she is going to be in the very best of hands and will have another lovely poo to play with every day so I'm sure I'm going to miss her more than she is going to miss me

Yes, don't leave Honey unattended for too long


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Betty looks fine weight wise to me.
> 
> Both of mine would eat more if you put it down and they both lick each others bowls out after a meal.
> 
> ...


Good tips Shirley, I will give them a try! I think she is probably just like me...carries on wanting to eat even if she is full


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes, it's one problem I don't have with Betty
> 
> Holiday starts next weekend...so making the most of her over Easter ( 10 mile walks every day) I know she is going to be in the very best of hands and will have another lovely poo to play with every day so I'm sure I'm going to miss her more than she is going to miss me
> 
> Yes, don't leave Honey unattended for too long


Ha ha ha .. hooray Betty is a good eater .. I feel your relief in sharing that .. well we all know Betty likes to cause her daddy so much worry ... 

She will have a fab time for sure, you may need to find some mini projects around the house, keep yourself busy  

Honey is never out of my sight ... just in case you come to get her ha ha ha .. she would jump all over you and kiss you far too much .. Hello Colin have some Honey Love .. oh that’s my gal.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have to feed Dexter double the amount of recommended NI to stop him being very skinny and bony. Bonnie gets the normal amount although you would thing I starve her the way she will chase her bowl round the room after her meal- she will eat anything at anytime if allowed to!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable has always wolfed it down from day one and is very food orientated and will cry in a morning and evening reminding you that she needs feeding, Wilfs tea time has come forward about 1 1/2 hours since we got Mable and breakfast is now first thing in the morning and not after a walk. I feed them the same and Wilf is chunky but Mable is scrawny, I still supervise food time as Mable at one time would eat hers then nose Wilf out of the way and he would let her. I spread hers over a dinner plate to slow her down and quite honestly I think she is hungry at mealtimes but also greedy, she ate til she was sick at my mother in laws when my husband did nt realise she has access to their sack of dog food, she nosed open the lid of our food recycling waste caddie once and ate as much as she could reach. So hungry or greedy a little bit of both in mables case x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit clears his food in record time too. Some people say they will stop when they've had enough but I'm not sure I believe that so am not going to put that to the test! I think as long as they are not losing weight and feel of a healthy size, then you are feeding enough. They do say spaniels have a tendency to over-eat if allowed and are very food motivated.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh how I wish I had this problem. I have the complete opposite 

We've been in Christchurch for the weekend and my neighbour there has been feeding Millie all sorts of tit bits and saving a portion of their evening meal  I know they love Millie to bits, but its making my meal times a nightmare. She's barely eaten her NI all weekend. I've had to be really strict with her and not visit next door on Sunday or today and no extras from me. She still turned her nose up at her NI. But back home she's finally eaten a small bowl of NI 

Note to self, I must be more disciplined


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Julie its just an excuse to get cockapoo no.2 Wilf has only eaten consistently since we got Mable....obviously if he does nt eat it now it certainly wont be there when he comes back x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

....or I could lend you Betty although poor Millie would probably never get a look in


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read your other post Julie, it'll be interesting to see how she eats when Lolly is visiting x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It's funny but dexter won't eat from his food bowl until Bonnie's has been put down too.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I was wondering how meals time will go with Lolly in the house. And if successful, could bring no2 Poo back on the agenda 

Colin, you know I'll happily have Betty


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re greedy*



colpa110 said:


> How do you tell the difference. Whatever I'm feeding Betty at the time,whether raw or kibble Betty will clear her bowl in three seconds flat then spends the next 5 mins pushing the bowl around the floor as if looking for more. I always stick to the recommended guidelines but am sometimes worried she is permanently hungry. She seems about the right build and certainly the vet has not commented either way on her weight so guess it's ok??


Pushca is the same. She is on hind legs as soon as I go to the fridge and I'm sure she can't taste anything as it is then gulped down. I actually have over fed her a few times and she was a little sick so think she isn't starving but is still worrying when I read other peoples dog's are fussy eaters. 
She has NI twice a day and the odd chicken wing and alternated fish various days


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, over fed her by mistake btw in case anyone thinks I'm cruel lol ... Large tin of kippers was one and too much NI ( actually my friend fed her ) think she gave her half the tub by mistake


----------

